# 5 Gallon Pico Reef-Euphyllia+Zoa



## Momobobo

It finally looks good enough to show I think :bigsmile:
Have not decided what to stock in terms of fish...maybe a small clownfish (to appease the significant other). Will be Euphyllia and Zoas only.


----------



## Momobobo

Nothing new...just a lot cleaner and healthier. Unfortunately, needed to spend money on a new more expensive hobby (SCUBA). But soon! More corals heheh. I am looking for Watermelon, Fruit Loops, and My Clemintine zoas as well as nice (bi colors, gold, orange, etc) Euphyllia if anyone has any...





Pineapple Express getting a very long skirt...


----------



## Momobobo

Changed the rockwork around abit and got a few more Zoas. Definitely going to start looking to find some more pieces to add to my collection soon.

Got a flatworm problem, so I am being forced to use my 1 fish slot in this tank for a 6 line wrasse soon


----------



## Momobobo




----------



## Momobobo

Got a Gold Torch and Alien Eye and Fruit Zoas  Changed the scape a bit too.


----------



## Momobobo

Oh boooy, I have an hair algae problem! I've just declared war on it though, some Seachem Phosguard, added a skimmer, rescaped to grab the detritus out, and a lettuce nudibranch should do a number on it.


----------



## scott tang

Looking good I have the same problem lol


----------



## Momobobo

The tides have turned...


----------



## Momobobo

Hair algae is going down, lost a few Zoa frags on the way (my precious Fruit loops :'0) but its looking good. I am starting to feed the tank however (got three anemone shrimp on boxing day!) so hopefully that doesn't cause the nitrate to increase. Two emerald crabs should help with the hair algae situation as well.

My euphyllia collection/rock is coming along nicely and scored a nice large multi-morph zoa rock too :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Nice work my friend. You have a wider selection of Euphyllias than many reefers w much bigger tanks.


----------



## Momobobo

I got this sick Zoa rock for only $35 on boxing day, pretty sweet deal :bigsmile: And another photo of the torches, Green, toxic green, and Gold. Need to look for a purple.


----------



## Momobobo

Update: Caught this bugger, I originally got him as a hitch hiker and as he was doing no harm before I added livestock I let him be. I believe he is the culprit for my anenome shrimp's missing claw and my poor emerald crab losing all but 3 legs  He's going into the refugium and hopefully does not come out...













Whoa...


----------

